# Table height?



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

How high are your track tables? Im wondering if I should make mine so the racers can sit, stand, a happy medium? not sure on this one?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine is pretty high at 35", but I'm 6'3" so it doesn't bother me. Mike King doesn't have that much of a reach so he'll complain about it from the blue lane on occasion. 

In HOPAC, the standard height is 30", which seems to be pretty good. Never tried sitting and driving cars, not since the days where I sat on the floor with my track on the carpet so I can't answer that one.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

my table is also 30 inches high.i can sit,but marshalling is not possible sitting,so i usually stand.i can see my cars fine from a sitting position however.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You want to be able to bend over the table at the point of the average persons hip height to be able to reach cars. Take into account beer guts too.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Slott V said:


> Take into account beer guts too.


That's why my table will be 14" off the floor.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I put mine at eye level which is about 5' 10". That too high? :jest:

Seriously though mine's about 42" which is rather tall in comparison. I liked it though so I didn't have to bend over at all to do anything.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mine sits at 33". Can sit if you choose, but still need to get up when marshalling the backside.  rr


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My table height is approx. 32". Below is a full table platform for storage that is about 6" off floor.


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am interested in the same question. However, I am wondering what works best for small children. My grandchildren and other family siblings that will be using the track range from 3 to 7. The track they are using is set up on a spare dining table. Right now they like to sit or kneel in the chairs.

I am building a 5' X 10' platform for the track and will probably start building a base this weekend. Anyone have any feedback as to what works best for kids?

I am sure there will be adults using it too. There have been a lot of comments on the track pieces that I am starting to accumulate.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The lowest level of my track sits at 31". I have 2 10 year olds who stand on chairs to run it, because they can't see the whole track. I am planning to move the other 2 controllers to the longer side (L shaped table) and do the bulk of the marshalling from the short side. My lane will be available to the kids from the far side. The main reason my kid has a problem seeing the track is he's gotta see through me.. not an easy task. I can still run all 4 lanes from my control panel, so it's no big deal to have all 4 controllers on the wall side. Besides, they always seem to mess up on _that side_ of the table anyway... they may as well be there to fix their booboos!!




















Please excuse the mess the table's in in these pictures.. It has gotten a _little_ better since these were taken.. Another thing to keep in mind with my screwy setup.. For me the cars are rolling scenery for the trains... for the kids, the train's rolling scenery for the slots.. The RR crossing ties it all together for a little added excitement..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My table is 35" which was done to provide a better working and viewing angle for scenery. I'd probably go down to 30"-32" for a strictly racing setup. I've raced on lower tracks like the white Buck Track at Lucky Bobs and while the birds eye track view was nice for drivers it was a chore for marshals. I have nightmarish visions of a marshal beer belly flopping on the lowboy setup when reaching for a wayward car. So far, so good.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ohno50 said:


> I am interested in the same question. However, I am wondering what works best for small children. My grandchildren and other family siblings that will be using the track range from 3 to 7. The track they are using is set up on a spare dining table. Right now they like to sit or kneel in the chairs.
> 
> I am building a 5' X 10' platform for the track and will probably start building a base this weekend. Anyone have any feedback as to what works best for kids?
> 
> I am sure there will be adults using it too. There have been a lot of comments on the track pieces that I am starting to accumulate.


seems like no matter what the kids aren't going to be able to stand and race,so why not get them stools?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I cut my table legs @ 3' so I get two legs and two braces from one 8' piece of 2X4.








This table is one of two that is ready for the new Lakeside Park constuction that is scheduled soon.

I use stools around the track to sit and it also makes reaching for deslots easier.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input. All good points. Ive decided to make my legs adjustable so I can go from 30 to 35. Should be good for all. Thanks again.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great idea!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't discount using folding banquet table legs, the same legs used on folding tables. They can be found in home improvement stores and are a nice height.

Joe


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought some table legs at Ikea (about $5 ea) and the table sit at about 32" works great.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

My table top is between 34-35" high. With the sideboards, that makes it too high to be sitting in folding chairs and still be able to see all parts of the track (12x8 L). But it seems perfect to me when standing. If we want to sit, we use bar stools. I noticed that sitting (just home fun with no marshalls) forces you to lose the "checkers or wreckers" mentality. Unless, of course, you actually like getting up and sitting back down every other minute. :drunk:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Standard kitchen counter height is 36" and standard kitchen table height is 30". These are based on average sized people. Standard bar stools will work for sitting at the 36" table height, and standard table chairs will work for the 30" height. Seat height is approx. 30" on the barstools, so if you want to slide them under the table when finished racing, you want to watch out making the apron where your chairs will be around the table. Leave yourself about 31" clearance from the floor minimum, and 25" from the floor on kitchen chairs. If you have the seating already, measure seat heights from the floor to get your minimum clearance. If you want to sit up close to the table when racing, table apron thickness should be only about 1-1/2" at the most on both configurations to allow room for your legs to fit under the table.


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Don't discount using folding banquet table legs, the same legs used on folding tables. They can be found in home improvement stores and are a nice height.
> 
> Joe


I'd second that; my track sits on these and they are great (I'm about 5'8").

Cheers

Richard


----------

